# though i'd share(this is helarious)



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

so i bought myself a carter insatiable, and i was practicing in the basement, and i forgot it was a thumb release, and i tried to adjust my hand like i can with my hinge by using the thumb peg, and i hit the trigger in mid draw, and hit myself in the face... the arrow went into the TV behind the bar, and i never told my dad, but he just found out, and laughed is arse off.. heres a pic.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

look at the terrible penetration, musta been shooting rage


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

haha, we just put an arrow back in the hole, to take a pic


----------



## ncbowhnter (Mar 30, 2009)

stories like this make me feel a little better about some of the stuff that I do. good stuff


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you made my morning.... lol:shade:


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

mike 66 said:


> you made my morning.... lol:shade:


x2, That's hilarious! Too bad the tv wasn't a plasma or an lcd. Thats awesome man!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

went and shot spots this morning. my new personal best BY FAR!!! 300 56x


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

300 56 Xs and you go and shoot my tv??


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

N7709K said:


> look at the terrible penetration, musta been shooting rage


 Haha good stuff. 

Id leave the arrow in there, nice conversation piece. :wink:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

awesome haha.

man you rage haters  when i shoot my deer with my new rage ill make a video " walking the red carpet " ill show you :icon_1_lol:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Is red carpert even the word?
Btw niceshot. Lol


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

nice! its all good i hit the water pipe in our basement didnt change the sight...oops blonde moment lol


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I heard that even your dad thought it was funny (at least he wasn't mad)lol!


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Good stuff. Leave the arrow or put it back that is a classic


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

dude my neighbor did this last summer he was shooting in his garage and he hit a worn out spot in the target and sent the arrow through the wall and hit his new HD tv


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

hoytarcherygal said:


> nice! its all good i hit the water pipe in our basement didnt change the sight...oops blonde moment lol


Ive forgotten to change my sight before(right after I got it.) luckily I had it set on 20 and was shooting 40 so it came up short intead of going over.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

i shot out my sisters window. when i was younger of coarse


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

Dude, wow! hahahahaha ok that's funny!!!!! lol. nice shot. I did that on an outdoor course once. my first time shooting outdoors (it was the Necedah broadhead shoot and I got 2nd in the adult class but anyways) and I was oh a 24 yard shot or something and I was at full draw when I went to adjust, shooting a carter insatiable 3, and hit the thumb triger. I slapped my arm, with a monster that really hurts lol, and it missed the target by about an inch. I reshot the arrow for half the points and wound up getting a 15 so I got 7 points on that target but I just couldn't believe it haha.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Haha thats awesome.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

haha try shooting like 10ft away with a 30m sight setting


corpralbarn said:


> Ive forgotten to change my sight before(right after I got it.) luckily I had it set on 20 and was shooting 40 so it came up short intead of going over.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

That's hilarious!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i've shot my house (inside, let of release, don't ask how) and one of the cabins at the resort


----------



## illinibuck (Jan 31, 2011)

Holy cow.
Thats just hilarius!
btw
nice scores and sweet bow!
My dad has a gt500 and I have a fire.


----------



## fitting4u (Jan 23, 2011)

My dad would kill me but this is really funny


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

how do you shoot a 300 with 56x's, and then shoot your tv


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> how do you shoot a 300 with 56x's, and then shoot your tv


read the story better, i shot the tv, with a different release, i went and used my hinge, and shot the 300...AFTER i shot the tv


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

ive learned the hard way to make sure the loop on your release is burned well.


----------

